# Underactive And Clicking Joints



## lynn (NEWCASTLE) (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Just Joined Today After Unexpectedly Discovering This Site, Have Been Taking Levothyroxine For 7 Years (150mg) Been Through The Usual, Weight Gain, Depressed, Totally Exhausted, Unable To Warm Up, Nails Split, My Personality Changed, My Brain Works Differently Now, Have Become Irrational And Full Of Anxiety, This Has Been Reasonably Controlled, However In Past 3 Months My Hair Has Been Falling Out, And Every Joint In My Body Clicks These Are Symtoms I,ve Not Had At All Before Is It Connected? Any Ideas, Many Thanks


----------



## jenny i (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi there,
i have been on 150mgs for 7 months now and still have weight gain,sore joints and terrible difficulty sleeping.Whats upsetting me most is my hair falling out and so brittle! have tried all the best conditioners etc but not made any difference.Has yours lost all its shine and moisture? was it okay up till the last three months? Have you tried any vitamins or minerals? i just dont know whats safe to take as well as the thyroxine.
Jenny


----------



## lynn (NEWCASTLE) (Nov 18, 2007)

jenny i said:


> Hi there,
> i have been on 150mgs for 7 months now and still have weight gain,sore joints and terrible difficulty sleeping.Whats upsetting me most is my hair falling out and so brittle! have tried all the best conditioners etc but not made any difference.Has yours lost all its shine and moisture? was it okay up till the last three months? Have you tried any vitamins or minerals? i just dont know whats safe to take as well as the thyroxine.
> Jenny


HI, Yes my hair is dull, I think its snapping rather than coming out at the root, have bought repairing shampoo, I had some blood tests last week to check my thyroid and to see if I have Arthritis markers in my blood which may be the cause of my joint problem (I seriously hope I,m not getting that on top of this) You will have periods of feeling well and healthy, with this condition its hard to regulate, I have often gone for weeks feeling dreadful before going to see GP and when I have my test has shown I,ve slipped into the abnormal range. thanks for your reply


----------



## mariondiana (Nov 18, 2007)

i've had underactive thyroid for 8 years now and i still get syptoms. i'm on 125mg of thyroxine, and sometimes when i'm feeling a bit more off then usual i'll up it slightly much to the doctors dismay. but lets face it as long as they have given you your "magic pills that cure all" they dont really give a damn. i also think that you dont get as good a medical examination if you live in england as u do else where. i asked for t3/t4 to be checked but the lab refused because "it's too expensive". sorry if i'm sounding off but i'm getting fed up of resembling an iceburg. having dry itchy skin, aching joints and looking like i've eating all the cakes and then some.


----------



## virgo (Oct 27, 2007)

lynn (NEWCASTLE) said:


> Hi Just Joined Today After Unexpectedly Discovering This Site, Have Been Taking Levothyroxine For 7 Years (150mg) Been Through The Usual, Weight Gain, Depressed, Totally Exhausted, Unable To Warm Up, Nails Split, My Personality Changed, My Brain Works Differently Now, Have Become Irrational And Full Of Anxiety, This Has Been Reasonably Controlled, However In Past 3 Months My Hair Has Been Falling Out, And Every Joint In My Body Clicks These Are Symtoms I,ve Not Had At All Before Is It Connected? Any Ideas, Many Thanks


Hi Lynn
I have been on levothyroxine for over 3 years and i have just noticed my right knee makes a crunching sound.
i have been googling the web and found sources of information that put my mind at ease apparently as you get older it,s not uncommon to have crunching and creaky knees.
The advice is watch your weight and try to lose weight if you are over weight.
i have mild arthritis in both my knees i rub voltarol in my knees 3 times a day and it does relieve the pain, as i walk every day i am battling with my weight.
I am not very impressed with our medical services there is no support for people who have been struggling to lose weight and then find out by accident they have an underactive thyroid.
I was trying to lose weight for a long time on my own and then decided to join a sureslim programme.
I had to have a blood test before going on the programme when it came back the results were all queried .
my gp informed me i could no longer go on a slimming programme so i had to get back the money i had paid sureslim £450.00 they did,nt want to give it back to me but they did in the end.
I have been given no support to lose weight i feel for all people just like me and many others who would like their gp,s to support them in losing weight.


----------



## nodh (May 19, 2007)

virgo said:


> Hi Lynn
> I have been on levothyroxine for over 3 years and i have just noticed my right knee makes a crunching sound.
> i have been googling the web and found sources of information that put my mind at ease apparently as you get older it,s not uncommon to have crunching and creaky knees.
> The advice is watch your weight and try to lose weight if you are over weight.
> ...


Hi, I went through a similiar episode only I wasted months of weekly payments only to discover thet my thyroid is underactive, the GP doesn't offer much help with the weight, just eat less, now another problem has arisen I get 'Jittery' at any time, feel quite fed up and don't know if the 'jitters' are part of being underactive or is something else looming????????
Amon 50mg levothyroine and my last test said things are normal. Still not feeling great, any suggestions out there.


----------



## tiggerg65 (Apr 16, 2007)

hello all been gone for awhile but i just wanted to say i am also underactive no sleeping joints ache tired all the time but i hope crosing my fingers here i have started a new med my back dr told me about he has had great sucess with his other paients


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

What you are telling people to do can be dangerous to them. IF YOU HAVE A THYROID PROBLEM IT IS FLAT OUT DANGEROUS TO TAKE IODINE UNLESS OTHERWISE DIRECTED BY YOUR DOCTOR.

Your post will be edited.


----------

